# Frizzle breathing weird



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

I just finished quarentine with my frizzle and a few other birds but now she makes this strange noise when she's breathing kind of like a snore and sometimes it goes away and sometimes it's really bad she's also sneezing like she has something in her nose could that be it? She's also 3 years old what could it be??


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## lauriep (Feb 7, 2014)

She could have something stuck in her throat. If not that, keep her quarantined in the dark and make sure she's getting ACV (with the mother) in her water.


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

It's an adult 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

She's kind of coughing like there is something can I do anything for her?


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## lauriep (Feb 7, 2014)

Try the acv and quarantine


----------

